# طريقه تقريبيه لتقدير حساب كميات حديد التسليح للمنشآت الخرسانية



## engineer sayed (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*
 دي طريقه طبعا مينفعش المهندسين يشتغلوا بيها لانها شغل مقاولين 



 أولا يجب تحديد نوع المنشأ

بلاطات أسقف

بلاطات كبارى

أعمده

أساسات


 ثانيا ندخل الجدول التالى بالمرفقات ....

مثال لحساب كمية الحديد لسقف من الخرسانة المسلحة :-


اذا كان حجم الصب المسلح للسقف =30 متر مكعب

حيت ان نسبة التسليح للسقف (1-1.5)%

نأخذ المعدل (1-1.5)\2=1.25%

حجم الحديد= حجم الصب * نسبة التسليح

= 30*1.25\100=375. متر مكعب

كثافة الحديد= 7850

وزن الحديد= حجم الحديد* كثافة الحديد

=375. * 7850 =2.943 تقريبا 3 طن
*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## adham2003 (10 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## taiscer (11 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد على هندسه (12 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## eng3mer (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gorgoniser (17 أبريل 2013)

كنت أود الإضافة لهذا الموضوع لإثرائه

و هذه الإضافة في الواقع منقولة من موقع اّخر


طريقة رقم (1 )
حساب حديد التسليح بالأسقف المسطحة تسليح البلاطات المسطحة يتكون من تسليح
رئيسى ( رقتين سفلية وعلوية وكل منهما يشمل حديد أفقى ورأسى ) وآخر إضافى
يتم إضافته فى أماكن خاصة لمقاومة عزوم إضافية بالبلاطة . والمعتاد يتم
حساب كلا على حده .أما وإنك تطلب السرعة فأعتقد يمكن إستخدام العلاقة
التالية كمية الحديد بالسقف = وزن الحديد الرئيسى بالمتر المسطح × مسطح
البلاطة × 1.15على أساس أن 15% تغطى التداخل والإضافى ( تلك العلاقة من
خبرة الموقع )

طريقة رقم (2 )

يكمن حساب كمية الحديد المستخدم وذلك بالطريقة التالية:
اذاكان حجم الصب المسلح للسقف 30م3
ومن خلال التجارب تتراوح نسب حديد التسليح من 1-1.5 %
حجم الحديد =30*1.25 /100 = 375 م3

وزن الحديد = الحجم *الكثافة
= 375 * 7850 = 2.943 طن

طريقة رقم (3 )

يمكن ضرب ( الطول * العرض ) ثم يتم تقسيم المساحه الناتجه على الرقم 50 ليكون الناتج هو كمية الحديد بالطن
فمثلا نفس الكميه وهي 30 متر مكعب اذا كان سمك الصب 20 سنتمتر وعليه تكون
المساحه = 30/0.2=150 متر مربع وعند تقسيم 150/50 = 3 طن حديد
والسلام

طبعا الكلام ده تقريبي يا اخواني - لكن لو
حبيت تحسب كل قطر محتاج منه كم طن لازم يتعمل حصر للحديد بعد تفريد اطوال
الاسياخ حيب قطرها وحسب الرسومات


من خلال الخبرة العملية لتشييد الدور السكنية( وبشكل تقريبي)يتم احتساب 1 طن حديد تسليح
لكل 80 م2 كأسرع طريقة....................
تحياتي

وهذة طريقة للقواعد والسطح المتر المكعب = 0.125 طن
وللعمدان والجسور = 0.15 طن
مثلاً سطح مساحتة 30م3 × 0.125 = 3.75 طن




من المعروف ان هناك ثلاثة طرق رئيسية لتصميم الاسقف الخرسانية

طريقة البلاطات و الكمرات

نسبة حديد التسليح 80 - 100 كجم /متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 90
كجم /متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة و بسمك متوسط لمجموع البلاطات و
الكمرات معا حوالى 17 سم

طريقة اسقف من البلاطات اللاكمرية

flat slab

نسبة حديد التسليح من 130 - 150 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة
بمتوسط 140 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة و بسمك متوسط 20 سم

طريقة البلاطات الخرسانية ذات الاعصاب و البلوكات المفرغة

Hollow Blocks

نسبة حديد التسليح من 110 - 130 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 120 كجم/متر مكعب و بسمك حوالى 27 سم

و اصبحت الطريقة الثانية هى الاكثر شيوعا فى التصميمات الحالية لانها
الاكثر مرونة للتعديلات الداخلية للحوائط مما يجعل التصميم الواحد ينفع
للادوار المختلفة فى المنشأ كما يسمح بالمساحات المفتوحة التى نطلق عليها
الريسبشن
بدون كمرات ساقطة او اعمدة وسطية كما انه اسهل و اسرع فى التنفيذ للمقاولين



و هذه امثلة حسابية لعمارة سكنية بمسطح 100 متر مربع للدور الواحد تتكون من بدروم و ارضى و 3 ادوار متكررة

باستخدام الطريقة الاولى

كمية الخرسانة المسلحة لسقف الدور الواحد بدون الاعمدة و السلالم = 100 متر مربع *17 سم=17 متر مكعب

كمية الخرسانة لعدد 5 اسقف =17 *5 =85 متر مكعب

كمية الحديد المستخدم لسقف الدور الواحد = 17 *90 كجم /متر مكعب =1.53 طن

كمية الحديد لعدد 5 اسقف = 1.53 *5 = 7.65 طن

باستخدام الطريقة الثانية

كمية الخرسانة المسلحة لسقف الدور الواحد بدون الاعمدة و السلالم = 100 متر مربع * 20 سم = 20 متر مكعب

كمية الخرسانة لعدد 5 اسقف = 20 * 5 = 100 متر مكعب

كمية الحديد المستخدم لسقف الدور الواحد = 20 * 140 كجم /متر مكعب = 2.8 طن

كمية الحديد لعدد 5 اسقف = 2.8 *5 = 14 طن

نلاحظ فرق كمية الحديد بين الطريقة الاولى و الطريقة الثانية

و يمكن استخدام الطريقة الثانية فى منطقة الاستقبال فقط و التى تمثل حوالى 35 % _ 40 % من مجمل المسطح

ده مثال لمساحة 100 متر ممكن قسمة اى مساحة على 100 و ضرب الكميات فى هذه النسبة للحصول على كمية عمارتك

وكذلك إليكم أوزان المتر الطولي من الحديد

بمعنى لو قطعنا قضيب حديد طوله 1 متر ( 100سم ) ثم وضعنا على الميزان سيكون وزنه حسب قطره كالتالي
حديد قطر 6 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.22 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 8 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.41 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 10 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.63 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 12 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.92 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 14 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 1.25 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 16 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 1.63 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 18 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 2.07 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 20 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 2.56 كيلو غرام​​

المصدر: منتدى المهندس كوم كلية الهندسة​


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaledadel (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانى حميده (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابوليث (8 يونيو 2013)

تسلم وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## ممندس 2000 (27 يوليو 2013)

مشكور جداً و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## hany_71112000 (27 يوليو 2013)

الف شكرا


----------



## najdat52 (27 يوليو 2013)

السادة المهندسين
الطريقة الحسابية التقريية تاتى من التكرار اة الاعمال المال المأ لوفة
اما الاعمال الغير مألوفة فلا تتعاملو بهذه الطريقة


----------



## najdat52 (27 يوليو 2013)

السادة المهندسين
الطريقة الحسابية التقريية تاتى من تكرار الاعمال المأ لوفة
اما الاعمال الغير مألوفة فلا تتعاملو بهذه الطريقة


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (27 يوليو 2013)

معلومات رائعه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سهيل البابلي (28 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## jassim78 (28 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## م ابوسامر (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

